
Rank-and-File Workers Get Bigger Raises - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/rank-and-file-workers-get-bigger-raises-11577442600
======
Bostonian
Instead of paying everyone a "guaranteed income" for doing nothing as some
propose, one can cut taxes, reduce regulation, and sanction employers hiring
illegal aliens, so that a strong economy will boost wages. The unemployment
rate is at a 50-year low of 3.5%.

